# Phal Tzu Chiang Balm



## Lanmark (Oct 23, 2010)

Phalaenopsis Tzu Chiang Balm from Orchids Limited (orchidweb.com). I received it when it was already in early spike and managed to get the buds and flowers to develop from there. The flowers are about 1.75 inches in diameter (~ 4.4 cm) and give off a delightfully strong, sweet, lemony scent during the first half of the day. This plant is said to be a compact grower with a tendency to throw multiple branching spikes carrying many flowers each. So far, so good... :clap: This seems to be a very robust clone. I don't know whether or not this plant is a clone of the cultivar known as 'C#1' (aka 'Chen#1'), but whatever it is, I really like it a lot!!! 

I only wish I had thought to take photos before misting instead of thereafter, but I'm feeling too lazy to do it over again. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2010)

I suspect it's not laziness, Mark.

This is very sweet -- I see why you like it. And fragrant, besides!!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2010)

Very pretty!

Please tell me later how long the flowers last. Thanks.


----------



## Hera (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice, it will be interesting to see if the color changes over time.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice colour and denty lip!!!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems I've lost my talent for making good photographs. Oh well...at least you get an idea of what it looked like this afternoon. This one has a nice, sweet lemony scent starting an hour or two before dawn lasting until early to mid afternoon. Sometimes there's a bit of spice (cinnamon) added into the mix. These flowers last a long time -- several weeks! The flowers do fade a little bit over time but the process is slow and they look nice right to the very end. This is without a doubt my favorite Phal.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2012)

Very lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2012)

That's nice, Mark. Even as the color fades, it's pretty.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice and very nice pictures


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunning blooms! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2012)

very interesting!


----------

